# Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10



## Wartsapp (26. November 2017)

*Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

Hallo, die Schnurmaus reagiert zu träge und unpräzise.

Das selbe Problem hatte ich zuvor mit einer anderen Maus.

Zunächst gab es bei beiden im System die Meldung, Maus konnte nicht migriert werden.

Nun habe ich die Treiber gelöscht und neu aufgespielt und es scheint, etwas besser zu sein, aber nur etwas - die Meldung ist nicht mehr zu sehen.

Schließe ich die Maus aber an meinen Mac an, reagiert sie sofort präzise ohne Probleme und ohne ein Installprogramm draufzuspielen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da am WIN10 machen muss, um das Problem zu lösen ?

Neueste Software von Logitec habe ich draufgespielt, brachte aber keine Änderung.

Müsste ich im System etwas manuell löschen - regedit oder sowas ? - bin kein Windowskenner.

Habe auch verschiedene USB-Ports versucht und auch externen USB-Anschluss mit Stromversorgung.

Unter Logitec kann man ja lesen, dass Fremdhersteller nicht unterstützt werden.

Mit der Cordless-Maus von Logitec, die ich auch noch habe, ist das am PC noch schlechter.

Bildschirm ist ein 4K-TV.

Was tun ?


----------



## IronAngel (26. November 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

durch Zufall habe ich mir die Maus auch gerade gekauft. Bei mir ist die Maus überhaupt nicht unpräzise. Folgende Einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen:

Windows Einstellungen/Geräte/Maus/Weitere Mausoptionen/ Zeigeroptionen / Zeigergeschwindigkeit 3. Zeigerbeschleunigung ausstellen. (wichtig)

Dann auf die Logitech Software klicken / Integrietes Profil anpassen. Dpi Anpassungen 2000, 5000 und 7200. Die Maus DPI steht bei mir in Windows bei 7200 DPI. Je nach Geschmack einfach anpassen. Dann zum Schluß das Oberflächen tuning mal machen, aber keine Ahnung inweit das der Bringer ist.

Aso ich habe einfach mal 2-3 Gewichte in den Maus Boden gelegt, vielleicht hilft das ebenfalls.


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu trÃ¤ge unter WIN10*

Ich besitze die Maus schon etwas länger und spiele hauptsächlich kompetitive Multiplayerspiele.
Es gibt durchaus präzisere Mäuse aber ich denke nicht, dass du es so krass meinst. 
Denn das ist schon meckern  auf höchstem Niveau.

Das Mauspadtuning in der Software bringt schon deutlich was.
Beschleunigung in der Software habe ich auf aus.
Signalrate /  Pollingrate habe ich auf 1000.
In den Einstellungen der Software bei G502 habe ich "Am Winkel ausrichten" deaktiviert.
Beschleunigung in Windows ist aus und die Geschwindigkeit ist auf Standard in der Mitte.
Unter Windows arbeite ich mit 1300dpi und in Shootern auf 800dpi.
Gewichte habe ich keine drin.

Nebenbei verwende ich noch den Windows Acceleration Fix.
Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 10 + 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix
Vielleicht benötigt man beim Mac so einen Fix nicht und es fällt dir deshalb auf?

Ich habe noch mal ein Testbild von meiner Präzision hinzugefügt.


----------



## JackA (26. November 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

-Doppelpost...


----------



## JackA (26. November 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu trÃ¤ge unter WIN10*

???
1. Die G502 ist eine der präzisesten Mäuse on Earth, da gibts nichts präziseres.
2. Erstmal Windows richtig einstellen, d.h. Geschwindigkeit auf 6/11 und Beschleunigung deaktivieren (ist standardmäßig aktiviert).
3. Ich lese da 4k-TV, d.h. Inputlag! checke mal im Google, wie hoch der bei deinem TV-Modell ist. Alles über 30ms ist spürbar schlecht.


----------



## Wartsapp (28. November 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

Danke für die Anteilnahme. Hatte nach Deinstall und Neuinstall trotz Neustart keinen Erfolg, jedoch am nächsten Tag nach Neustart war es in Ordnung - hatte mir extra noch die gute Tastatur (G910) und das passende Pad geholt.

Die Feineinstellungen werde ich nach Euren Tipps anpassen - DANKE dafür. KLASSE-Forum !

Hatte den PC mir von einer Firma zusammenbauen lassen und ohne Maus bestellt - vielleicht hatten die eine andere zum Testen, keine Ahnung, ob das damit zu tun haben kann.

Da das bei PCCars keine Rolle spielte, habe ich mir weiter keine Gedanken gemacht, weil ich sonst am Mac sitze.

###
_Inputlag Panasonic AXW904 im Gamemodus: 87 ms (außerhalb vom Gamemodus sind es sogar 205ms!)_
_Quelle: hdtvtest.co.uk
*Ob diese Aussage stimmt, habe ich erstmal noch nicht recherchiert.*_


----------



## Wartsapp (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

Finde nicht, wo man auf 6/11 einstellen kann. Habe es auf Normal gestellt.


----------



## JackA (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*



> _Inputlag Panasonic AXW904 im Gamemodus: 87 ms (außerhalb vom Gamemodus sind es sogar 205ms!)_


87ms is superschlecht. Da hast du deinen Übeltäter.

6/11 hier:
http://praxistipps.s3.amazonaws.com/maus-empfindlichkeit-aendern_217ece9a.png?59380858a9249


----------



## Wartsapp (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech-Maus G502 - unzumutbare Reaktionen - zu träge unter WIN10*

Gut, die Maus scheint trotz des TV-Lag  zu machen, was sie soll. 

Habe noch keine Anwendung, wo TV-Lag mich stört.


----------

